# Fishing Tip # 304 DIY "Monica Proof Jig."



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I fish these jigs any time the "Monica's" or "Lewenski's" (Blowfish) are tearing up my GULP or soft plastic tails. They will save you time and money. Any fish you really want gulps the jig, not nibbles. These will usually outfish GULP when the Monicas are bad.

Here is how to make them.

I usually mold my jig heads but over the counter heads work too. I use the tie down cord from Lowes or Home Depot for the tails. I add a small spinner blade to the jig for flash and more bite protection. 
MATERIALS.











HOW TO WRAP.










FINISHED MONICA PROOF JIG.










I cover the wrapping with JB Weld to protect them from teeth.


----------



## Pdash (Apr 14, 2011)

That is awesome! Is the spinner blade tied to the wrapping or is it just slipped on the hook?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Spinner Blade*

Sorry I left something out. Slip the spinner blade on and then strip a small piece of wire insulation and slide it on the hook above the spinner blade. 

The spinner blade cannot spin. It just wobbles and flashes. If Spanish Mackerel are around, you will need a wire leader.

I've caught about every species of inshore fish we have in Florida on this rig.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

You are the man....not sure how you come up with this stuff but thanks for all of your tips.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have a ton of the spinner blades.*

Lots of colors of the smaller blades for Trout for $.10 each 

Other blades up to Wahoo Bomb size about 6" long. 

Plus postage, of course. I'll photo and advertise them on the for sale board if anybody is interested.


----------

